# Feeder Fish



## Piranhasrmyhobby (Feb 25, 2010)

I have heard everything about feeding feeder fish to p's. I have a decent pet store here where the people are very knowledgeble but I don't want my piranahs to die. I have some red minnows, or something like that that are sold as feeders at my pet shop. Are these good for p's? I have them in a tank with my beta and if they are good for p's they are going to a different tank. Feeders only cost 10 cents here so the food would be cheap, but I don't want my p's to die.








Rick


----------



## james79 (Sep 11, 2009)

my opinion is not to use any live feeders


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

When you figure out the cost of the feeders at .10 each and convert it to cost per lb it's very expensive to use them.
Add to that, at some point you're 100% certain to introduce something to your tank you don't want..

The only live food i use is earthworms and cherry shrimp that I breed.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

this was the last time I bought a feeder, and probably the last time I ever will

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=137983

Its just not worth it to me. We put to much effort/time into the fish we keep to risk losing them over the chance to see them eat a fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Much cheaper and healthier to get frozen catfish chunks from the store.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

The only good thing I have heard about Rosey Red Minnows. If you decide to use them as a feeder every once and awhile is that the structure of their bones are easier for fish to digest.

You can go to the supermarket and get almost any type of white fish meat.

I personally use Uncooked black tiger shrimp with good results.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

feeding non-live food is cheaper and safer


----------

